# Wii Brick Blocker 1.3R2 Released!



## Railgun (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Rockman18* has released a new version of his WiiBrickBlocker software which removes the updates from Nintendo Wii games which can cause you to brick, semi-brick or cause duplicate channels.
> 
> Download: Here





source


----------



## mikagami (Feb 5, 2008)

Does it brickblock Brawl (dual layer)?  It's kind of annoying having to swap with the single layer to prevent dupe channels.

EDIT: Nevermind, from website:

_"I come back after a long time without updates but today it's necessary because Wii games are on Dual Layer DVD. I have made a little update that I can't test now because I haven't bought yet the game that makes issues."_

I will test and see if it works later.  If anyone else tests please post your results.


----------



## rabhw (Feb 5, 2008)

Already Confirmed Working


----------



## pasc (Feb 5, 2008)

newb question: so this is a utility that patches wii games before they are burnt on dvd so they won't harm the wii ?

if so: has this patch to be applied to any wii game ?

are there other rules to follow than havin this, a wii modchip and dvd's to burn the isos on ? are there any programs that are recommended to burn the isos on DVD.

Sorry if some questions are offtopic, I just don't feel like opening a new topic just because of these questions.


----------



## mikagami (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(pasc @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> newb question: so this is a utility that patches wii games before they are burnt on dvd so they won't harm the wii ?



It removes updates that are included in Wii games.  This is good when playing games from another region.


----------



## Beware (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice.  I'll definitely be giving this one a download.


----------



## Dylaan (Feb 6, 2008)

So would this mean one could play Brawl without doing the 15% trick or what? It'd be great if it did, because I don't want to waste two DVD-R DL's or bandwidth on downloading the DVD5 version, or duped channels! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Yes I'm fussy)


----------

